# New girl and boy!



## Elena (Aug 1, 2009)

So here it goes... I got a female betta- Sally (I don't know how my daughter comes up with these names  and another male. He is now in my office and I think everybody is thinking I am the crazy fish lady. Sally is in our community 30gal and after being very shy for a couple of days (skittish, clamped fins) she is now bossing the other fish around. The male (nameless yet- any suggestions?) had a very slight beginning of fin rot, so I treated him with salt baths and Maracyn. I felt sorry for him and really got him because of his unique color and because I could see he was getting sick 
He is moving to a 2.5 gal on my shelf in the office tomorrow.
I must be crazy. No more. (fingers crossed)
If only I hadn't had these spare containers...


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

They're beautiful! Congrats on the babies!

Oh and, I'm almost up to my 1,000 post. Hehe. lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Beautiful bettas, Elena. Yes, Vikki, I do believe you'll hit 1000 tonight. lol


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yes I will, oh look I go up again. lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

One more!!


----------



## bubs128 (Jul 30, 2009)

They are beautiful!! Love your girls tail.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Over 1000 now. lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

YAY!! lol


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Beautiful fishies!!! Rocky come to mind for the male.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

congrats on the fish! and congrats on hitting 1000. i still can't believe that drama has over 7000! lol, i just went past 200 i think lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I can't belive it either! lol


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I can't belive it either! lol


lol, yea and i never knew that there was even another level after senior member. i think you're the only one to have that! lol crazy stuff


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Beautiful babies!


----------



## Elena (Aug 1, 2009)

Thank you guys. I like Rocky- I think I'll keep the name  Thank you doggyhog for suggesting it! 
Vikki, congrats on hitting 1,000, that's awesome! I myself am glad not to be a junior member anymore- I think the threshold for that was 30. I'm catching up! lol


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I love light bodies with dark fins on bettas, seem to be my weakness. They are pretty!


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

i remember being sohappy about making member,then senior member lol


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

rb500 said:


> congrats on the fish! and congrats on hitting 1000. i still can't believe that drama has over 7000! lol, i just went past 200 i think lol


lol I know! So when you hit 7,000 you get Super Mod?? lol.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Elena said:


> Thank you guys. I like Rocky- I think I'll keep the name  Thank you doggyhog for suggesting it!
> Vikki, congrats on hitting 1,000, that's awesome! I myself am glad not to be a junior member anymore- I think the threshold for that was 30. I'm catching up! lol


Thanks!!


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

good name


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

_*:cheers:THIS IS MY 100 POST YAY* :blueyay:_
*AND I AM NOW A SENIOR MEMBERmg:*


----------



## Elena (Aug 1, 2009)

5green said:


> _*:cheers:THIS IS MY 100 POST YAY* :blueyay:_
> *AND I AM NOW A SENIOR MEMBERmg:*


Congrats!!


----------



## Lady Ivy (Aug 1, 2009)

Happy for you i really want a lady fishy she is lovely


----------



## Lady Ivy (Aug 1, 2009)

Congrats yay


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

Congratz and beautiful fish love them ^_^


----------

